# Vortex Generators and Tuner lugs



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

So am I the only one whose done this to there cruze???? 
Shout out to Sick speed for the lugz.. super light weight 50mm..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tsblu22 said:


> So am I the only one whose done this to there cruze????


Probably.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling the lugz on steelies man sorry.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

They look way better in person... pic don't do justic..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Not my cup of tea, although the vortex generators aren't bad. I just don't like tuner/colored lugs almost regardless of wheels. I would like the generators more if they were color matched

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Those lug nuts add too much weight!


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

The lugs are super ligjtweight.. All 5 of them on one wheel weigh as much as 1 of my stock lugs.. aircraft grade aluminum. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd have to see the Vortex in person. I wanted to do that to my other car but wanted the 1 piece mold vs multiple stick ons. If you like the lugs, you like the lugs.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have red lugs on mine. But I waited until I had aftermarket wheels before I put them on. They look weird on the steelies because they stick out like crazy, but the vortex generators look nice. I've seen them on a black Cruze in person, and I've always wanted to do them.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'mma have to take some better pics.. The lugs actually don't stick out as far as u would thing.. The steelies cave in around the lug pattern.. and as for the Vortex gens on my roof, they are primer Grey still..

I'll post more pics tomorrow..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep the hubcaps on, it'll look better than without them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Those lug nuts add too much weight!


I was thinking more along the lines of aero drag.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

IIRC vortex generators actually help a bit, they help to keep the flow attached to the roofline to prevent a big low pressure eddy over the trunk (loss of rear downforce and added drag). With that said, depending on who designed em/how/what the specific application is they may hurt and/or do a whole lotta nothing
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

I only put mine on for looks.. I like the way they look so I added them. Really wasn't to critical on the actual dynamics.. The kit I got had a specific way they were so post to be arranged.. I just put them on strait up and down.

Here's some more pics..
The lugs don't come past the inner lip of the steelie.. so there's nothing really protruding. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

As with most aftermarket aero applications, they probably won't have much of an effect, you're Not the only one who has them on for looks. They definitely look better in the picture you just posted

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

zeoalex said:


> As with most aftermarket aero applications, they probably won't have much of an effect...


Vortex generators can and do work, but it takes a lot of R&D to get the size, shape and placement correct to where they will actually show an improvement, and even then the improvements are quite small.

Anyone interested in reading about them can check these links out:

AutoSpeed - Blowing the Vortex, Part 1

AutoSpeed - Blowing the Vortex, Part 2

AutoSpeed - Blowing the Vortex, Part 3

AutoSpeed - Blowing the Vortex, Part 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Vortex generators can and do work, but it takes a lot of R&D to get the size, shape and placement correct to where they will actually show an improvement, and even then the improvements are quite small.
> 
> Anyone interested in reading about them can check these links out:
> 
> ...


Great. Now I have another project on mg long list of projects to do! 

I better find some string...

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I better find some string...


Yeah, me too! I'll add this to my list of projects that grows by three for every one I get done.

OP, just for kicks you should try tuft testing and see how stable the airflow is over your rear window. I would do this based soley on keeping rain and snow off the back window while driving, regardless of any mileage improvements. I hate cleaning the car off in the winter only to end up with a layer of snow in the middle of the rear window, right where I need to see through it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I noticed my VG sharkfin clears the middle of my rear window. Vortex/air flow is counter-intuitive. If you split the rear windows down the middle I have snow down the middle of each half but none directly below the VG sharkfin.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mike, I've noticed the same thing on my car from the stock antenna.  I've been looking at the formation of condensation on the inside of the rear window in this cold snap... there's clearly a spot in the middle behind the antenna, as well as areas down the outer edges of the window. These areas are cooling more than the rest of the window indicating more (attached) airflow. I almost tried to take a picture while driving home tonight, but that would require a lot of concentration...

I'm guessing that two or three VGs either side of the antenna may "fill in" the areas of detached flow. Based on my observations I'd say going out to the edge of the roof may not be necessary.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

interesting ^_^ keep it up.


----------

